
Platform Connecting Clients and Agencies? - ivanstiliev
Is there a platform out there, which connects clients and agencies for projects? I&#x27;m particularly interested in mobile and web apps.<p>I tried looking for that, but can&#x27;t seem to find anything. Any ideas?
======
beckingz
clutch?

~~~
ivanstiliev
Yes. That seems to do what I'm thinking about, but only from the side of a
client looking for an agency.

